# Thoughts on 'Greif' Screaming?



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Ever since we lost Rio on Thursday, Littlefoot has been flock-calling for Rio and obviously he isn't getting a response.

They weren't bonded, or housed together, but for the last 4+ weeks they've been talking back and forth, but not loudly; just a call occasionally to remind each other they were in the same house.

Littlefoot's getting bad, though. We've started covering him when he starts screaming, and where once we could tell him "Inside Voices" and he'd quiet down, he just gets louder. The covering isn't working. 

I've been playing music for him since he was originally brought home, but usually only play it when I'm not home. Do you think playing it for him continually might help?


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> Ever since we lost Rio on Thursday, Littlefoot has been flock-calling for Rio and obviously he isn't getting a response.
> 
> They weren't bonded, or housed together, but for the last 4+ weeks they've been talking back and forth, but not loudly; just a call occasionally to remind each other they were in the same house.
> 
> ...


I normally play music for my 5 birdies when I'm not home but, sometimes I also have the tv on


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

The quickest and kindest solution is to get him another tiel friend.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He'll eventually stop calling for her but it may take a few more days. Getting another bird right away might not help since he's looking for Rio, not some strange bird that he's never seen before. 

Give up on covering him up since it isn't working, and give him lots of attention at moments when he isn't screaming. You're still a member of his flock and he'll get some comfort from your presence.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

@Jess - Getting another bird at the moment isn't an option as we are still dealing with medical problems with Littlefoot, and don't feel it would be responsible to add another possible expense at the moment. We still don't know what the cost is going to be for treatment of a chronic eye injury.

@Tielfan - thanks for the suggestion. I feel horrible, and we've been taking him out when he's not being loud. I'm glad, in a way, that these two weren't closely bonded... I can only imagine how much worse this would be for him.


----------



## rosdiv (Sep 19, 2010)

That has happened to my sister. She had two birds and one had an unfortunate accident causing death. I ended up buying a mirror for the bird and eventually that noise will diminish.


----------

